# Oooerr missus..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Professor Higgins at the University of Sydney was giving a lecture on 'Involuntary Muscle Contraction' to his first year medical students.
Realising this was not the most riveting subject, the professor decided to lighten the mood slightly. He pointed to a young woman in the front row and said, 'Do you know what your arsehole is doing while you're having an orgasm?'



She replied, 'Probably golfing with his mates.' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Professor Higgins at the University of Sydney was giving a lecture on 'Involuntary Muscle Contraction' to his first year medical students.
> Realising this was not the most riveting subject, the professor decided to lighten the mood slightly. He pointed to a young woman in the front row and said, 'Do you know what your arsehole is doing while you're having an orgasm?'
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------

